# ..............



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

content & photos deleted


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, looking forward to seeing pictures of Wren.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

How exciting! Can't wait to see Wren and where she will go in the future!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Do you have divider's (or a box to put in the crate) for those crates? Many pups, given that much room, will use the far end, away from where they sleep, as a place to go pee and pooh! That makes house breaking much more difficult... Our rule is give a new pup only enough room that is needed to laydown and turn around.

Good Luck


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

deleted content


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Content & videos deleted


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wren is precious, she's had a fun filled day.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Content & photos deleted


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She is so cute, fun hearing about her adventures.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Content & pic deleted.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Content deleted


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> "The instructor mentioned 'Yes, she has a streak of the stubborn and we may need a discussion' LOLOLOL She is a thinker as well ..."


Sounds like you may have your work cut out for you with this girl, but she sounds like so much fun!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Content & pictures deleted


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

photo & content removed


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Silly girl, hope the bath went well.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Welcome back Sharon! Congrats on the new baby! She’s adorable and you are going to have so much fun with her!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Content deleted


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Content deleted


----------



## kikis_retrieving_service (Mar 29, 2021)

AmberSunrise said:


> A busy day for Ms Wren - it started at 3am when I woke up and brought her outside, then she played with the dogs a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wren is adorable! Congrats on your puppy!

I wanted to ask a couple of questions as we too just brought home a puppy a couple of weekends ago. We would love to take her to a park to introduce her to sights, sounds, more people etc. but have been worried due to her only having had her first round of shots and being so young. The vet wanted us to wait until she was at least 10-12 weeks and was a bit older, and larger to fend off getting sick. Do you have any recommendation on how to manage this, or any thoughts on how vaccinated a pup needs to be to take them to places like this?

Also - any tips on giving a puppy a bath in the sink? We gave Kiki her first bath over the weekend as she'd been rolling around in her own pee on a patch of fake grass😅. I think the experience was awful for her, and awful for me - she was so unhappy with it, and I think that just stressed me out which probably stressed her out further. We did warm water in the bath with a bit of puppy shampoo, and I tried to get through it as quickly as possible but she was shaking pretty hard by the end of it, which I have honestly not seen her do since her very first night home when she had an upset tummy. She is otherwise a very adventurous girl, good with meeting new people, loud noises don't seem to phase her etc. Any suggestions you have would be awesome, thank you!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Content deleted


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

deleted content


----------



## kikis_retrieving_service (Mar 29, 2021)

AmberSunrise said:


> Hi there! Congrats on your puppy
> 
> I concentrate on people parks where there are few dogs and I only attend one training facility where they use UV sterilization between classes...each class participant also has a 'cubicle' which is walled with ceiling high plastic and sterilized between uses. Floor work has us following 6 foot distances at a minimum (masks are mandatory as well for people). I feel this is fairly safe although potty breaks are at a distance from the building where I figure few dogs walk. Limited adventures will continue until she finishes her puppy series, if I dec in decide to bring her to say Petco or HomeDepot before her shots are complete, she will be in a carriage on a towel but I will probably wait on those places...I just don't think they are that critical for her.
> 
> ...


Thank you! We did do Home Depot as felt we had pretty limited options on where we could take her - she did pee once on the towel in the cart but aside from that loved all the attention from everyone! Thanks for the reassurance on the bath - I felt like the world's worst friendbeast with her shivering and looking so miserable!! She didn't enjoy a single part of the experience but hopefully she at least learns to tolerate it over time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Content deleted


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Content deleted


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's scary, was it a Hawk?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's scary, was it a Hawk?


deleted content


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Content deleted


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

AmberSunrise said:


> Oh I wish I had my camcorder available!! One of those moments that would have been great to capture.
> 
> This morning during one of Wren's free times in the house, Brady snagged up one of the tug ropes and started slowly circling Wren with his eyes upon her while dragging the toy. She took him up on his invitation and they 'tugged' for several minutes -- well more accurately Wren tugged & play growled while Brady simply held on and gently moved with her.
> 
> This was Brady's first time playing with her and especially initiating the play -- I did think of leaving the LR to grab a camera or camcorder but 1) wanted to enjoy the moment and 2) needed to monitor since it was their first time actually playing.


That must have been so cute and fun to watch!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Content & photos deleted


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful area, great place to go exploring.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Content deleted


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

deleted content


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wren sounds like such a fun and smart girl, great to hear how well she's doing in the classes.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

It sounds like you have found a really good class. I’m glad y’all are enjoying it!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

deleted content


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

AmberSunrise said:


> I kind of wish someone was available to take pics of lil Wren exploring  a few other people bring SOs who take pics. But, it is what it is, right?


I always want someone around to take videos of Logan doing agility. I may take a tripod one day.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

2nd set of puppy shots today.. she did well


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today's noontime outdoor session included:


> walking on a flexi
> name recognition with mild distractions
> sit
> down
> gentle personal play & handling


By mild distraction I am speaking of bushes waving gently in the wind & traffic sounds LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

More pictures please of your precious Wren........


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hopefully soon


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

content & pictture deleted -- contained identifying information


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I love her name is Wren. It's such a pretty name. I'm from South Carolina and our state bird is a Carolina Wren. The bird theme is nice!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

content & picture deleted


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, she's growing and changing so fast, she's a cute girl.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Saturdays are generally filled with dog activities and a noisy neighborhood. This weekend I have no dog centric events (trials, training etc) - just as well since my 2 boys are on the injured list.

Anyhow, I decided to introduce lil Wren to the treat n train AND agility poles -- just 2 right now since she is far too young to stress her growing body (11 weeks old) - but I can start teaching her to drive through for independent rewards and about obstacle versus handler focus.

The noisy neighborhood ,neighbors hammering metal which she reacted (but recovered from) to, traffic noise and the gun club behind my house provided noise distractions and this area of the yard provided fresh garden dirt, garden planters with vegetation within her reach behind the camera and access to woods and all those glorious sticks to the side.

Her session :


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job Mom and Wren!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

AmberSunrise said:


> Saturdays are generally filled with dog activities and a noisy neighborhood. This weekend I have no dog centric events (trials, training etc) - just as well since my 2 boys are on the injured list.
> 
> Anyhow, I decided to introduce lil Wren to the treat n train AND agility poles -- just 2 right now since she is far too young to stress her growing body (11 weeks old) - but I can start teaching her to drive through for independent rewards and about obstacle versus handler focus.
> 
> ...


Nice job! I have that same treat dispenser I use with weaves. Logan loves it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

diane0905 said:


> Nice job! I have that same treat dispenser I use with weaves. Logan loves it.





diane0905 said:


> Nice job! I have that same treat dispenser I use with weaves. Logan loves it.


She seemed to start understanding beep = forward to your treat  I think it will work well for her..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I signed up for something a little different at FDSA -- a group of Webinars (26 for ~260) and am currently watching a seminar on Puppy Socialization - my 1st one. I am finding it amazing and have already learned more things Wren and future puppies can be exposed to, how to safely expose them to and perhaps most importantly, how to allow Wren and other pups in my future to have choices in situations they find a bit overwhelming.

For instance, I did not know that the 2nd major fear period is actually not a fear period but rather a neural path 'pruning' as the brain become more efficient and honed in on the pup's/adolescent's dogs environment, this 'pruning' can result in some temporary unexpected side effects ... and occurs in all species

And one thing I loved! It is not about meeting 50 people a day and you don't need a checklist of all the things you need to do (does anyone really have time for that? I work, i have other dogs, I have a house etc) but rather teaching your pup that life is variable, everyday happenings are enough and socialization should also include NOT interacting with every dog or person they encounter. That nothing is constant but the world is safe. Be aware that every thing is a socialization opportunity and pay attention -- I really loved this lecture !!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

content deleted


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

AmberSunrise said:


> I signed up for something a little different at FDSA -- a group of Webinars (26 for ~260) and am currently watching a seminar on Puppy Socialization - my 1st one. I am finding it amazing and have already learned more things Wren and future puppies can be exposed to, how to safely expose them to and perhaps most importantly, how to allow Wren and other pups in my future to have choices in situations they find a bit overwhelming.
> 
> For instance, I did not know that the 2nd major fear period is actually not a fear period but rather a neural path 'pruning' as the brain become more efficient and honed in on the pup's/adolescent's dogs environment, this 'pruning' can result in some temporary unexpected side effects ... and occurs in all species
> 
> And one thing I loved! It is not about meeting 50 people a day and you don't need a checklist of all the things you need to do (does anyone really have time for that? I work, i have other dogs, I have a house etc) but rather teaching your pup that life is variable, everyday happenings are enough and socialization should also include NOT interacting with every dog or person they encounter. That nothing is constant but the world is safe. Be aware that every thing is a socialization opportunity and pay attention -- I really loved this lecture !!


The Webinar sounds really interesting.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The Webinar sounds really interesting.


It truly is -- it is in the 'Pet' area and the webinar bundles seem to be something new. But 'pet' or competition, the fundamentals tend to be the same. I am looking forward to other webinars ; it took me a few days to complete this one since, well you know puppy & life LOL but the format allows for that since it is recorded.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Report from the hike 

it is thundering & lightning here - no rain yet. Anyway it started when Finch & Wren were on the trails with Paul, Larry & his dog. Wren had no reaction and will hopefully associate Thunder & Lightning with having fun finding & splashing in mud puddles, climbing rocks and being in the woods having an adventure


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

content & photo deleted


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And the time has come when she has to start waiting to be let outside after whining... right now it t is a mere 5 minutes but we will work up as house training continues.

Is she happy about it? Heck no! But on the other side of this, she can now be free in the house for 30-45 minutes after coming inside.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

content & photos deleted.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No swimming or lifting by the scruff for a week while the microchip spot heals. Wren was the only puppy (of 5) who did not bleed I think.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Did I mention Wren got quite dirty ? 
content & photos deleted


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

content and photo deleted


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Finch!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Fun photos! Happy 5th birthday to Finch!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wren had a vet visit today for an exam and shots.

The good:
She weighs 29.5 pounds
Her urine 'could not be more perfect'
Fecal test good
She was a little darling

The bad:
She went running for my living room screaming a few weeks ago. I found her on TOP of an end table. Chaos broke out as Finch charged in and Aedan dropped his toy like it burned his mouth. Blood blood blood.
Aedan went to the vet and was put on antibiotics after having wounds cleaned out.

I finally know what might have happened (I checked Wren & did not see anything)
The vet spotted a broken canine tooth with exposed pulp that needs antibiotics.
So....I think Wren tried to snag the tug from Aedan, got her tooth caught as Aedan pulled away and the reason I never found a tooth is that it lodged in the toy.

She has been eating fine, playing fine, training fine. The vet said it is not uncommon to break that tooth and usually needs no action since it is a baby tooth but in Wren's case she needs antibiotics since the gum is swollen and needs to be watched in case the antibiotics don't clear the infection...in which case if will need to be extracted since it may not be pushed out naturally for 2-3 months.

Guess I know she has 1) a high drive and 2) high pain tolerance.

Poor puppy girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That doesn't sound good, hope Wren and Aedan heal quickly.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The adventures in a multi-dog house. Hopefully the antibiotics take care of the issue while we wait for the adult tooth to come in.

On the plus side, she walked her cute little butt into the clinic and back out...no more needing to be carried


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks! Aedan comes off restriction and his scabs are falling off, so he should be fine


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> On the plus side, she walked her cute little butt into the clinic and back out...no more needing to be carried



Awwww, that must have been so cute!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

photos and content deleted


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You and Wren have had a fun day, she's changed a lot, pretty girl.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have not yet decided, but Wren may be going to the big dogs rental tonight. No friends will be joining me tonight, but perhaps it is time she starts seeing the training places. Honestly not much is expected of her yet but perhaps just games?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like fun, I'm sure she'll enjoy it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

photos and content deleted


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I just signed Wren up for her next set of classes..it is geared for 5.5 months & up, but she graduated the under 5 months classes. the 5.5+ is still geared towards puppies (without the so-called 'socialization'/playtime) so I believe she will fit in, but left a note for the instructor reminding her that Wren will be less than 4 months old when the class begins and does she think it will be a good fit, or if Wren should repeat the puppy basics class which I truly loved with all the obstacles and such.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

photos and content deleted


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fun day, she's such a doll.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Cute! She's such a sweet looking girl.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wren taught herself a new trick this evening.

Jut hanging around outside, letting Wren & Aedan play together and Wren got that glint in her eye .... you know the look ... puppy run up & over the (lowered to probably 4.5 feet) AFrame.... she was so delighted with herself she started doing circles which included said AFrame. 

Yes I was by the side to grab the little munchkin should she look like she was going to bail from height, but it really was amazing to me.

15 weeks old , may need to start teaching her foot targets for her stop (2o2o or sit on contact?) .. I actually need to teach tuck sits as well since she has a natural rock back, so foot targets would be a two-fer.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's fantastic, must have been so great watching her!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is very hot here! Dogs are napping away the day while I have been doing this and that -- somewhat with a focus on Ms Wren. You see, she has a definite rock-back style of sitting and to be perfectly honest, I have never had to teach a dog a tuck-up sit.

Soooo, she will be joining us at my air conditioned rental tonight - her first time  A friend will be joining us as well with 2 or 3 dogs, so she will get to experience big dogs around that are not house mates.

And I have a few ideas of foundation work she will begin learning for that sit...

Hand touch
Chin rest
Pocket hand

and perhaps I will bring a small platform as well.

She starts her new class on Wed, actually I start without her for the first week, then she joins next week -- it should be interesting since the class is targeted for pups 5 1/2 months and older, but the instructor & I feel she will be a good fit.

Once she has learned her positions & stays she can also start drop in rally classes on Saturdays, however that may not happen due to the heat -- the classes run with very little time between them and I already bring Brady & Aedan, adding another hour may exceed my ability to keep the car cool enough without the engine running unattended.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

AACKKKK 

Yes, she is surely a barker! When she wants out of the crate and to work -- or maybe she's just jealous of the other dogs getting attention?

We started chin rests, hand touches and she was introduced to some new recall games and even a step or 2 of 'heeling' using pocket hand -- she still does not totally get that she should watch my hand and follow it for food & toys tosses LOL

If she noticed the other dogs, she gave no indication  She did greet my friend, not completely calmly but getting there 

She strongly objected to the community crate I used when I first told her to kennel up -- probably the disinfectant I used since I use natural cleaners at home which generally have a light pleasant scent - the spay at the club is .. well chemically and strong even to human noses. Once in, she was fine.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

AmberSunrise said:


> AACKKKK
> 
> Yes, she is surely a barker! When she wants out of the crate and to work -- or maybe she's just jealous of the other dogs getting attention?
> 
> ...


I put Logan in a crate at the club last time we were there and it was a very well used crate (that's how I'll put it. lol) I asked if I could bring one and leave it there because I noticed they have shelves for crates. I was told I could bring one while we are taking a class for the duration of the class, so that's good since they ask we crate our dogs between turns.

Wren sounds like she is doing well. Logan loves touch!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

As I was writing in my Wren diary, I remembered that I also started her on a few cone games ... baby fly and what I call na-na-na where the hand in motion indicates left or right spins around the cone... let's just say more lessons planned  maybe she is too young yet to understand hand motion, although her touch for coming in to me is going well to both sides (I use this in the yard a lot to play recall style games)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

diane0905 said:


> I put Logan in a crate at the club last time we were there and it was a very well used crate (that's how I'll put it. lol) I asked if I could bring one and leave it there because I noticed they have shelves for crates. I was told I could bring one while we are taking a class for the duration of the class, so that's good since they ask we crate our dogs between turns.
> 
> Wren sounds like she is doing well. Logan loves touch!


Thanks! She is fun for sure.

Members at the club I was at last night often bring mats from home to line the communal crates with. It seems to work.

I have had mats chewed up though, so I just disinfect before letting my dogs go into the crates LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Someone is quite happy with her efforts to excavate a hiking trail . I foolishly believed my older dogs got dirty Bwahahaha

photo deleted


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Tonight is the first night of Wren's next set of classes, orientation night so no dogs. I am looking at possibilities for rally classes. I honestly cannot decide if I should spend the time needed to really teach the foundations (spin, touch, etc etc) or start with building chains toward what she will do as an adult.

For now, I will continue working on foundations...

Monday night was brutal, she woke me up every 2 hours for water and/or outings and/or just attention. We are in a heat wave and I use minimal A/C. She normally sleeps in the Dining Room since it has tile floors and is a quick run to the back door. Last night we tried her sleeping in my BR with 2 other dogs, she was crated while Brady and Finch were free. It worked out well. Of course it was a very quick sprint to the back door through the house this morning but we made it  Brady & Finch were even able to get their morning snuggles in while she remained quiet in the crate before our day started with the sprint 

Wren is starting to grab a toy when she is passing through or feels the need to mouth, which is a habit I highly encourage  Way better than mouthing or nipping IMO. She will also come running to me offering up her toys for either toss-n-retrieve games or puppy style tug games (that is she tugs, I mostly pull and from my side it is relatively gentle yet). Outside she readily finds sticks for the same.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It's a tough life when your owner puts you in your crate after playing outside for almost an hour and coming in and having your fill of water... (please excuse the remnants of her digging fun yesterday, I have not yet cleaned it all up). 

You just have to create your own games


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Lunchtime session was a huge 'YAY!!! You rocked it Wren' session!

Using backchaining, and while on leash so she took each individual step, she learned the front steps -- a full flight of open stairs leading to/from the deck. Up, down and turning around on the steps (will be useful if I decide to do agility)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Way to go Wren!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I love that first muddy photo. She's so cute!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wren was introduced to the pivot pot and the clicker tonight...also she is starting to follow food tosses for chasing games and resets  I did end up luring her since she did not seem to be shaping the stepping onto the pot


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And her introduction to the Get-It Get-It Get-It Come game -- she has had variations of this at home and in the parks using toys and bumpers, but this is her first time with food tosses.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ahead of schedule...but lil Wren may be attending an actual competition obedience class the next few weekends. 

Mama Finch was spayed today so 14 days minimum with only gentle activity, mostly crate rest. Brady is heading to the vet next Thu (their earliest appt) for a thorough exam to see if his reluctance to do utility work is physical or some stress happening.

I DMd my instructor and asked if I should double up with Aedan or bring Wren although she is only starting some foundation games. She said it wouldn't be fair to Aedan to expect 2 back to back hour long classes and weather permitting, she thought Wren could attend the Novice class (I usually have Aedan in this class due to the emphasis on heeling, fronts & finishes plus he does get to do more advanced versions of many exercises).

So, Wren may be going to a big dog class for a few weeks  she starts her 2nd puppy class tomorrow night.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wren weighed in at 36.4# at today's vet visit ... we joked she is almost as big as her mama (who was spayed there yesterday so they know Finch's size  )

She did well, I was able to go in with her and she is a curious monkey for sure.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And.....ta-da..... I was able to go into the clinic with my mask on. First time in forever it feels like that I was able to walk beside one of my dogs at the vets (well except 2 euthanasia events but I could not walk beside either of them until the special room)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, the vet was wrong. She mentioned I should not be concerned if Wren 'tired' or off after her shots today (final DHLPP plus a Lepto shot). Her gum has healed up so no more antibiotics are needed on that front.

After the vets, she was outside playing with Aedan, then Brady and her new Kings came in (she found a long unused Kong.. from King I think ... and played & played with it) so I ordered 2 different sizes for her. She and I played retrieve games both inside & outside. She is just in from a 2 hour hike with Paul and had plenty of energy to let me know exactly what she thought of being washed in the kitchen sink  She is now grumbling in her crate with a few toys - I put her in there with the hope that she would rest up a bit since she has her class at 8 (currently 6:15) and well, I was concerned she might actually be tired ...

The class should be interesting since this is the class that is geared toward 5.5 months and up ... she is doing well .. all the big dogs that she cannot play with might well be a novelty for her. 

She is happily running up and down the front stairs .

I am not sure she gets that mama Finch has had surgery but she does keep 'visiting' her while she wanders the house. Finch is confined to her crate except for potty, water and eating breaks when all the other dogs are either crated or behind closed doors - all I need would be for her to get it into her head to start rough & tumble games ..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Class was a mix of fun and .... stays ....

A lot of the youngsters had barking issues, to the point where the instructor took one of the dogs for awhile during lecture where all the other dogs worked on place. Then a few dogs had to be separated and I was honestly a bit concerned about a very large dog (not a pup) who had a hard stare... Wren did fine around him but I was careful .

Then obstacles  fun & movement.

Then sits & downs on our left side ..I need to work on this since Wren mostly knows them from the front position still. We worked up to a full leash length distance on the sit stay too 

Overall, a mixture of motion & control. I think due to the dynamics of the teams, we left our cubicles & the building one at a time. The instructor is experienced so I have no worries really, I am just not used to those dynamics ... but this is not a competition class so maybe it is even better for Wren to learn what to focus on and what is none of her concern. There is none of that 'socialization' aspect that I so disagree with.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a fun class last night  Wren has advanced to doing chair weaving (basically out around a chair and back in to meet you) off leash, her leave its are progressing, her stays? I was very pleased at how they are coming along. It can be a bit challenging to get her into a down at my side still, she prefers to be facing me.

One fellow student even laughingly said Wren was a show off (Wren does have a presence that attracts attention but that was not what she was referring to) with her joyful weaving : the instructor halted us on the first round since Wren was charging in rather than being 100% under control. I may just need to finish my course of sprinting mechanics and start distance work with her since she may well be a good agility dog -- she is also learning that dogs around her barking is really none of her concern which is another factor I like for agility (I dislike all the barking allowed in and around the agility rings and think it might well contribute to some of the dog-on-dog issues seen).

A fun fact was my Saturday instructor, Lorrie, (competition classes) was a co-instructor last night and she got to meet lil Wren, although I may need to stop referring to Wren as 'lil Wren' LOL Lorrie referred to her as a moose  She did seem to like Wren and was giving me pointers on how to adapt some of the games for teaching heel position. Both instructors (Marty & Lorrie) seem to enjoy Wren's bouncie little self.

Oh, yeah we also started Command Discrimination -- oh my!! I was like, seriously? But after a false start or 2 or 3, Wren was able to handle Sit to Down with me a leash length away. I interspersed the CD reps with straight Stays since I don't feel her stays are solid enough yet to not cause confusion (I can walk away a full leash length, turn around & face for perhaps 20 seconds and return; we are currently working on my returning to heel position) The Leave Its have progressed to having her sit at my side, tossing a treat and treating at my side once she stays (and in my case criteria also means refocusing on me) and then my picking up the tossed treat while she remains sitting.

At almost 18 weeks old, she is almost as tall as her mama, and is going up & down the front deck stairs like a champ. She is still occassionally having accidents in the house, but they are becoming fewer - my vet confirmed I have been giving her too much freedom and need to scale back her free time in the house since there is no physical issue (her urine 'is practically perfect') . Hard though, since she loves being out with the older dogs and plays well with them all, a factor I consider important for her development. A friend said girls are often harder to house train since they are so quick to squat and reminded me that while I have house trained many dogs, Wren is actually my first girl to house train since Finch & Towhee both came into my house at older ages.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

AmberSunrise said:


> A friend said girls are often harder to house train since they are so quick to squat and reminded me that while I have house trained many dogs, Wren is actually my first girl to house train since Finch & Towhee both came into my house at older ages.


Interesting. Abby (my Cavalier King Charles) definitely took longer to train than my male dogs.

It sounds like Wren is doing great!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wren 'almost' went to a comp obedience class today LOL I decided against it since I really don't want her heeling more than a step or 2 yet -- so mama Finch went instead, she is still on restriction (spay) but hey, novice work can be called controlled walking on leash, right? Finch is cleared to begin leash walks as of today.

Brady has been acting off, so into the vet he went - Lyme. Only 2 full days of Doxy so far so I decided he couldn't go to Utility/Open class - Aedan went to that class. Brady stayed home, Wren simply isn't ready so her mama got to go 

I think Wren was probably disappointed that other dogs got to go somewhere and she stayed home.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And a win for this morning!! I normally consider food etc to be a part of my 'contract' with my dogs -- that is, food is free and not used for training. Treats, toys, personal play etc are used for training but food, like medical care & housing, is my responsibility and freely given.

Well, Wren has been the most difficult pup I have had to date concerning getting her nails dremmelled and I really do not like using clippers (I have gotten too many quicks over the years). She fusses to the point I have been happy with a few nails at a time with the clippers using peanut butter etc. But her nails are longer than I like.

So this morning, I delayed breakfast. I loaded a bowl with kibble (her breakfast is usually raw at this point), lowered the noose arm on the grooming table and loaded her up! One complete paw (4 nails excluding dew claws) earned her a full handful of kibble. Next paw, another handful of kibble etc.

Once all 4 paws were done I circled back to the front paws to dremel a bit shorter and get the dew claws.

She ended up dancey prancey when she was off the table and out of the noose. She then earned her dried liver (only used for grooming) treats and was quite proud of herself.

It might take several sessions to get her nails as short as I like (I do keep them longer than conformation dogs, but shorter than most companions since she needs some nail to dig in as she starts to compete), and to no longer need the noose but I think although I dislike using their food for 'training', the results may well be worth it.

She did get her full breakfast when we were done.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Very hot again today, so we had brief intro to wobble board work using the square rocker board inside on the DR (ceramic) tile. She was not so sure of either the motion or the sound of the board hitting the tile but she did it  She has not connected that she controls the rocking or bang but I have no doubt she will.

I then worked Aedan on the same board with food toss resets and the bang a few feet away from where she was crated so she could watch the game of tippy bangs.

Wren did lose that damaged canine tooth so hopefully the adult one will grow in nice & strong.

Mama Finch got her stitches removed yesterday so Wren is once again allowed playtime with mama in addition to Brady & Aedan.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Class on Wed was interesting - Wren is rapidly changing at this point -- her parts don't seem to communicate in a smooth manner so she really disliked a few of the obstacles she found enjoyable a few weeks ago.

Yesterday we had a rental where she primarily learned to tug and personal play with me after very brief training sessions - this will continue through much of her training. She also learned to let me 'sneak mud monster style' away from her while leaving her on a stay and carrying a toy -- she is doing great with this.

This morning I pulled out a book and reviewed some videos to put together a training plan to teach tuck up sits -- copied from my FB 

So in order to logically step through teaching Wren a tuck up sit I need to


> teach the sit with front feet not moving
> which needs teaching a forward weight shift
> which requires Zen hand
> and nose target hand
> and a platform with an edge


Why you ask? I simply don't like pulling up on her collar while man handling her butt end.
And since she is growing and at the step ladder stage (front end up, then rear end up rinse and repeat), I figure this will be an on-going process since her front end and rear end change day to day ...


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

AmberSunrise said:


> Class on Wed was interesting - Wren is rapidly changing at this point -- her parts don't seem to communicate in a smooth manner so she really disliked a few of the obstacles she found enjoyable a few weeks ago.
> 
> Yesterday we had a rental where she primarily learned to tug and personal play with me after very brief training sessions - this will continue through much of her training. She also learned to let me 'sneak mud monster style' away from her while leaving her on a stay and carrying a toy -- she is doing great with this.
> 
> ...


I have just used a narrow platform that only fit Logan's front paws. I like this more steps version you are talking about and in this post.

Training the Tucked Sit | Hannah Branigan – Wonderpups Training


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Love your response -- this is exactly the method I will be going for  It looks like an excerpt LOL After that will be the teaching shifting her weight BACK, but shifting her weight forward is a more immediate concern I think to address those rock backs. Wren has a preferred rock back style, something I have actually never encountered before. Well perhaps in my GSD days but none of them were obedience or rally or agility dogs.

Wren is enough like her mama and especially her gramma (Towhee) that I need to 1) truly make her understand and 2) make sure she knows its her idea LOL She has Zen hand well underway, her nose target is getting really cute (she wrinkles up her nose when she will be 'punching' my hand  ) and I do have a few straight edges platforms which will be my next step -- I mostly use aerobic steps for this but I have other platforms including agility tables etc -- Wondering if I should invest in a Cato board -- still undecided.

And since I spend time training collar grabs, I don't really want to dilute collar grab = good treat/game with collar grabs for negative things like a butt push. So overall, I am hopeful this method will result in great sits


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

AmberSunrise said:


> Love your response -- this is exactly the method I will be going for  It looks like an excerpt LOL After that will be the teaching shifting her weight BACK, but shifting her weight forward is a more immediate concern I think to address those rock backs. Wren has a preferred rock back style, something I have actually never encountered before. Well perhaps in my GSD days but none of them were obedience or rally or agility dogs.
> 
> Wren is enough like her mama and especially her gramma (Towhee) that I need to 1) truly make her understand and 2) make sure she knows its her idea LOL She has Zen hand well underway, her nose target is getting really cute (she wrinkles up her nose when she will be 'punching' my hand  ) and I do have a few straight edges platforms which will be my next step -- I mostly use aerobic steps for this but I have other platforms including agility tables etc -- Wondering if I should invest in a Cato board -- still undecided.
> 
> And since I spend time training collar grabs, I don't really want to dilute collar grab = good treat/game with collar grabs for negative things like a butt push. So overall, I am hopeful this method will result in great sits


I'm new to it all, so I enjoy reading posts here to learn.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have the course and this book which I recently dug out


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

AmberSunrise said:


> I have the course and this book which I recently dug out


Thank you! I also have used my aerobic step and I bought some of these platforms.

K9 Play Products - Dog Training Platforms

I have a Cato board, but don't use it really.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

At tonight's rental we progressed to a serious neck stretch with feet on the edge of the platform -- she did start pawing which I need to let extinguish, maybe I advanced too quickly or maybe she has just started upping her offered behaviors or who knows? maybe she thinks a paw touch is also being asked for...

We also progressed our sit/waits for recalls to about 10 feet out with my both backing to her to treat and my turning, and my turning to call with a toy tossed behind me. The shaping of the platform and stretching the neck/bracing her front end took awhile so we didn't work on much else other than playing & tugging & food chase games between sequences of platform work.

She is also learning patience while I work the & play with the other dogs -- she is paying attention to what we are doing now rather than circling/pacing and letting her displeasure at not being the chosen one known, so maybe some passive learning is occurring while she watches?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Big, big night for Ms Wren last night.

I will preface it by saying it was unintentional but results were good! It has been hot & humid here. I was sick Tuesday, most likely a combination of the weather and a very greasy, but delicious, big cheeseburger I had on Monday...even the roll!

Anyway, yesterday I was exhausted enough that I skipped class and was asleep by 8pm. Oopsie Wren was free in my room with Finch & Aedan.
Severe thunderstorms woke us all up around 2, 2:30 and there she was to greet me bright & alert licking my hand as I massaged Aedan.

I did crate her after that but no messes, one shoe box with biking shoes slightly chewed up (no damage to the shoes) but that was all i could see that she got into...she is full on teething so she is always surrounded by a variety of chew toys, especially since Aedan always sees what she has and mama Finch will initiate tug games ...

Brady was in the living room as Aedan & Brady are kept separated as much as possible still.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And yesterday, at just shy of 20 weeks old, Wren weighed in at 40.3 pounds at her final puppy shot vet visit.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning, as I headed out for our morning hikes, I spotted a package by the garage door.

My brand spanking new 36 inch diameter wobble board  Newly purchased since my previous wobble board was just too small and I gave it away years ago -- hoping this helps address Wren's expected, but still disappointing (somehow I thought she might just never start reacting to shifting surfaces LOL), reluctance to have things under her feet move. Just about the right timing really, since almost all of my goldens have started preferring stable surfaces under their feet around 5 to 6 months ....

I do have other types of wobble boards but none are 360 degree wobble-able, but more like tippy planks.

I should be receiving my Cato board (yes, I bought one  ) with a pivot thingee to work in conjunction with both my low teeter for teaching the teeter and for owning the bang! and a fronting/heeling position plank -- oh, position changes as well for her and the older dogs .

On today's hike, she held her sit stay beautifully as a couple with a dog walked by in the opposite direction!! Good girlie Wren Wren!

In other news, 2 of my Towhee's kids (Towhee -> Finch -> Wren) were entered in the NOC (ETA: 1 kid was scratched due to a Utility issue that happens to all of us, the other advanced to the next level for today (Sunday).... another kid would have been in the Rally event but for her handler's knee surgery.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So that was just CUTE!

Nails & Tails day. Older dogs are all good, Wren I have been working with. 

Today, she let me do a full foot & reached down to grab a mouthful of kibble - still using kibble as a reward with the bowl near the grooming arm.. Next paw, she again helped herself to a mouthful of kibble and around we went.

She only helped herself to 1 mouthful and then raised her head and only after all nails were done. She is not (yet) lifting her next paw for trimming but she may just yet 

Feet were all trimmed as well, as was her tail with a combout at the end -- good girl Wren. I am, still using the battery powered dremel with her rather than the corded one


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We had another rental tonight and were joined by a friends and her goldens in the next ring, they were working on rally & some field while we worked primarily on beginnings -- all 4 dogs 

Well Brady, Aedan & Finch all had some heeling signals, command discrimination but Wren joined us for



> In & Outs around cones
> Bucket work (Still a WIP for Ms wren as she does not yet pivot)
> Recalls with the fronting platform (Wren used food tosses for resets): she really did well
> Retrieve on Flats with fronting platform (Wren did full length retrieves with a plain wooden dumbbel but she has a gentle hold so may move on to a more formal dumbbell if her hold shows no signs of roughness  )
> ...


Hand touches may be important to her in the future beyond the usual -- she was only momentarily distracted by the bumper throws and joy in the next ring when my hand came down for her to boink; she wrinkles her nose to punch and it is really cute.

She was vocal when her mama was being worked and played with while tugging & such; hmmm may have to start giving her mouth something to do other than barking (like holding a toy? )


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And Wren relaxing in her crate as I get up from a work meeting...that tail & foot crack me up.

photo deleted


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Well l've signed up for Connie Cleveland's Obedience Road. Not sure how it will go but if I get pointers I can use, all will be good.

I am a decided non-force trainer, but I can modify as needed.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

AmberSunrise said:


> Well l've signed up for Connie Cleveland's Obedience Road. Not sure how it will go but if I get pointers I can use, all will be good.
> 
> I am a decided non-force trainer, but I can modify as needed.


I'm learning a lot from it as someone new to all of this. I just listen to each trainer I've decided to enlist (in person and online) and some things I think "that's too much for me" and others "that's just silly" and so on. One basic manners lady kept lobbing tennis balls at Logan and a different lady pulled out a battery operated cat that moved and meowed. lol

It's nice to find a trainer you agree with almost all of the time. My agility instructor is that way for me. As far as more forceful training is concerned, I like your idea about modification.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL I actually do use battery powered and/or motion activated toys at times, but as a more advanced proofing concept once I am 80% sure my dogs are ready for it. Which is more of a draw for my dog, a tossed tennis ball or the task at hand. What needs work? Back to kindergarten or party time?

I usually agree with FDSA instructors and my in person instructors know my style enough to not even suggest things like force ... it's just really not where I want to be with my dogs. BTW with FDSA, I usually do bronze and then review the course in its entirety so I can see beginning to end of each phase of teaching before I start applying it .. that way I have an endpoint in mind and don't get hung up if my dogs progresses faster than the course. I am hooked on Petra's courses and webinars right now.

Of course I realize I may never earn a 200 (I have come close) but I will also seriously reduce the risk of ruining a dog (yes, I did ruin a promising youngster by allowing, nay actually paying, a force based trainer teach force-fetch while I was sick and my dog was at the age where he should learn retrieve) and I honor my commitment to not using force unless it is a matter of safety and force is the only option. He is the dog who introduced me to agility since he so loved training but cringed and crawled, or flat out froze, even after years of work in a positive manner when that dumbbell was tossed in a ring, he became happy in agility and I remember crying while driving home from the show at the thought my Rowdy truly came to life again in a ring.

Tennis balls, those foam rolling pins (great when proofing Go Outs!) being tossed, squeaky toys under my feet while my dog is away from me etc are all fair game once I have that 80% buffer that my dog can or should be able to work through it


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Mike just emailed me to ask if Finch or Wren is entered in the SBGRC fun match so I gave Barb a call to talk 

Results: i was planning on only bringing Aedan since i get 2 runs for judging and hey, i will be judging and helping out probably all day.

Well it was decided that Mike, Barb or someone else will take Wren into 3-6 month puppy conformation and I will take her into Perkiest Puppy. Perkiest Puppy is for pups under 6 months and involves a short heeling course with cones and a retrieve. So Wren is doing great on her retrieves in a quiet environment but I have not started heeling LOL this could be interesting  okay I have started a bit of heeling in that I start her in heel position and reward for 1 step with eyes on me but that is it really. Oh well, I have a few weeks to at least work on loose lead walking since I have other foundation work before I start heel (examples: tuck sit, body awareness as her body grows, high hand touch, an understanding of where heel position is etc) but loose lead walking is a whole other set of cues


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

photo & content deleted


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOLOLOL
So okay, I am working from home. It is raining and muggy yet again so please excuse the attire & WFH hair and of course the bending over

I took a quick video of Ms Wren at lunchtime kind of heeling while I am holding one of her follow along toys -- not bad for a pup who has no clue what 'heel' means LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So cute, great job!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

She's so sweet! Good job!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Spent my 'Me' time this morning watching a Petra Ford webinar on Command Discrimination (rest day from working out) issues and some of the games she uses to help her dogs. Her dogs have different temperaments and she was able to show different games for different underlying temperaments.

I think Wren might be old enough to start working on some of these games..well actually I have begun pieces like leaving her on a stay and walking forward and then walking back to reward in place, throwing a toy or treat behind her as I release but Petra will also release forward, I think I'll add that into the mix as well as her training her dogs to use her left hand as a focal point when she is walking away... this too will apply to all of my dogs.

So much to train but all these pieces will hopefully let me further learn to 'split' and not to 'lump' 

I have watched several of the Obedience Road first videos and while I will need to modify, there are pointers that I either forgot or never knew  so all is good so far.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Tonight Wren graduated her class. The instructor, and owner of the training facility, asked how old Wren was and I said 20 weeks and joked that she was almost old enough to be in the class  This class was for pups over 5 months old.

But, what to do next? I asked if she should take the class again and Marty said probably not since Wren has some 'mad' skills and she should advance up to the more formal classes.

Problem being, I have not nailed down her tuck sit yet so I don't want to start heeling work yet .... if I let her start formal sits she may well get into the habit of rocking back. Plus quite honestly, I don't much like training heeling before my dogs are close to full height and their head position will remain fairly constant.

So now I am looking for a puppy style agility class so that she can continue to learn and grow around other dogs and also thinking perhaps Rally leaving out sits for awhile -- would that even make sense?

Her graduation trick was pretty awesome I thought -- a spin -> a circle -> a through the legs and a sit into heel position. She was so proud of herself and enjoyed the applause for sure  We had the option of doing a trick or not and I have been working on these moves since they will most likely morph into part of her ring-prep routine.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Unattended mischief (photo deleted)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The unattended mischief pictures are cute, amazing what they can find to get into. 

Great to hear how fantastic she did in her class-Congrats!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Last night we had wicked T'storms that had Aedan huddled on my bed shaking and somehow Brady seems to have injured his dew claws. Finch had an exciting day yesterday so....

Although she is too young really, the instructor knows me well enough to know I will not stress Wren's growing body but I do want her working around other dogs as well as learning how to use her body.....

Today, on a humid & drizzly day, on wet equipment & ground, lil Miss Wren had her first core class where there is an obstacle course set up of things that wobble, shake, are made to climb up, climb down, work on core by pivoting/wobbling, jump from a stand still, rear end awareness, front end awareness etc. At different points Wren spotted a full height A Frame (not part of the course) that she wanted to explore since she loves the one in our backyard and also a Dogwalk -- she has never to my knowledge seen a full sized dogwalk - standing close by, I let her climb the ramp and took her off when she reached the radio perched on top - I may set up my dogwalk (lowered) for her to explore in the yard. There were probably 8-10 other dogs in the class and Wren really didn't show an inclinantion to interact with any of them although a few showed interest in her ... of course I had freeze dried SALMON treats -- I think she likes them LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

content & photo deleted


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Perfect  This just came across my FB feed and perfectly describes how I feel about training my dogs -- errors are just that, errors. Not Bad, just wrong, try again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job pretty girl!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

content deleted


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Her prizes pic


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today I took advantage of a few distractions happening in my yard with lil Wren's training during lunch.
Weather was partly cloudy with temps around 70 degrees, mild breeze

I live in an urban area and have a septic system. My septic only needs pumping every 3 years and today was the day. So, we had the heavy truck, the pumping action (really loud for those who have never heard it), guys shouting and the neighbors also waiting since hey, the tanker was there right? 2 neighbors were next in line.

So in the backyard near the driveway, Wren worked/played the following
- Stand (making sure she has pleasant associations after her conformation exam on Sunday )
- Puppy-ups
- Sit /wait/ recalls with through the legs food tosses
- and a series of 1 or 2 steps of heeling rounds without sits
- the sits and downs were from heel position and with me in front of her

She did really well and so far I think recalls and the 1 or 2 steps of heeling are her favorites. I was limited on time (had 3 other dogs to train) so she really didn't have any games other than brief tugging


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thinking about something that I thought I might share.

I mentioned Wren was in a perkiest puppy contest. She has also been learning obstacles like tires, low ramps and other things in her classes.

The contest was in a fairly small room, perhaps 30 x 40 feet with cones for the course and a retrieve at the end.

So...I ran it with Wren off leash and had some comments about why? There was no way you could win!

My goal was not to win. My goal was to get my 5 month old puppy confident and familiar with the course, the other dogs and people. I also did not want her dragging a leash around obstacles while retrieving.

Wren wandered to explore distractions twice I believe (a tire and a small ramp similar to things she has seen in classes and in core classes), she responded to being called back happily. She did do a fair job of heeling, especially given her heeling training has not yet begin, and


did not touch or knock over any of the cones
did not escape the room or indulge in zoom ies as soon as her leash came off as several pups did
returned to heel each time she visited a distraction when called. This will start the early stages of learning to 'find heel' if focus is lost during training or competitions. My instructor also advocates this as it forms a basis for later focus training games. 

I consider my goals reached, I was not there to win a timed competition, i was there to see where her head was at since she is a Covid puppy and while i was very fortunate to find a few classes for her that met my requirements, the fact remains that she is far less socialized than my other dogs.

She really had limited interest in other dogs or people which is good in my view. She comes from a long line of very social girls who love love love people and adore ring crews, so if Wren maintains her focus on me that is great


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

As Wren closes in on 6 months, her growth is slowing down and she is almost as tall as her mama.

I am reviewing my options for heel training and will most likely be documenting and using video for self feedback and adjustments -- also to keep myself accountable LOL

Now I need to decide if I will be sharing her learning here, or in a new thread or not on this forum at all.

Feedback would be welcome if anyone would enjoy watching her training - and me learning to break down the pieces even further (splitting) to build a solid base of understanding and tools to help her in all situations.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I would love to watch. I find it fascinating to see how people teach it differently and have seen a lot of helpful tips online. It could be a nice aid to people just starting out.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Unfortunately for Ms Wren, it has been a week dedicated to other dogs.

Sunday Aedan was sick after a hike and I was careful with him until Wed. Wed Mama Finch went on a hike same place and was sick Wed night...no biggee I thought, fast her and keep an eye on her. Thu (yesterday) she could not keep food or water down. Not good. Her regular vet had no openings so I headed off to the eVet at lunch, not returning home until after 6pm ... mama will be fine after xRays, ultrasound, bloodwork & exam..they needed to rehydrate her but she is home and actually seems to be enjoying her rice meals...

Anyway, I left in a hurry so for the first time Wren was crated from 8am when I started work until Paul got home around 5:30 and she did well.

Today is a bit challenging since she really needs to be trained and exercised but she is tolerating her lack of attention, training & exercise fairly well after a week of other dogs taking a priority. She has discovered the joys of rummaging in my hamper and bringing me her finds

Mama Finch was shaven, so no CCA event for her Sep 4th so I am sure Wren will enjoy an extra day there


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I decided to forgo my classes today so I can better keep an eye on Finch. Why am I writing this since the classes (Adv Obedience) do not directly impact Wren?

I can keep an eye out that Finch continues in her recovery AND it frees up over 3 hours that can partially be devoted to Wren now  

I just signed up for a new canine conditioning course, 
1) because Aedan could use some conditioning to tighten his sits and to relax his walk, and
2) little monkey (Wren) might well be my next Agility dog and so I should update my knowledge there -- plus give her the core strength to tuck sit as she nears 6 months and older and begins her more formal trainings 

It has been awhile since I seriously worked conditioning with the dogs, and science has progressed and so should my understanding and application. If I expect my dogs to have the skills & conditioning their sports require, I need to keep learning and applying new technology -- just as in my chosen day job and personal work out programs, so my primary hobby needs constant learning and experimenting  

Skills before drills and all that


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I videoed Ms Wren's 1st session with a new foot target that will eventually be used for all position changes, but for now is being used to start her actual tuck sit training. We have worked on teaching weight shifts using a raised platform, so I felt it would be a good time to start teaching the actual sit.

The video includes the intro to the foot target (new 4x12 inch with safety tape added) and then moving towards a tuck sit with her feet remaining on the target. Surrounded by some toys & chews and she stayed focused on the task at hand.

Note, the non tight hind legs and the offering of a front foot will be worked on separately, this session was her first session using a new foot target and learning to keep her front feet on the target while tucking into a sit... I am very happy with her progress.

ETA: I also did some work with mama Finch & Uncle Aedan; intro, front sits but for them I also did sits in heel position. They both have some familiarity with platform work. Mama Finch was kind of rushed in her heeling work and it shows (I got her a bit older and we wanted titles on her before she was bred). So perhaps going back to kindergarten will help. Aedan I worked just because -- he could always use body awareness. Brady -- he had a very solid foundation and while he would probably enjoy the rewards, both he & Aedan will be having an Open & Utility rental in a bit .....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Musings on our future direction ....

These past few weeks I have been expanded my horizons again. I am looking closer and deeper at certain aspects of obedience and canine fitness. While I admire a prancy heel, I have always thought it must be hard and unnatural on the dog, at least goldens; who after all are not built like border collies or poodles. But, with the proper conditioning work? Do I have time to add that to training, working, caring for my home and relationships, personal & professional development & fitness?

Ms Wren, and possibly her mama, may be changing my mind on that as I explore conditioning work that can lay a safe foundation for the heads-up, drivey heel. Can I do it? hmm, I can try!! If I can safely condition my dogs and teach them well, I may just get there  It may mean fewer hikes, but they would still be getting physical work.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

content deleted


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

content deleted


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And.... time to batten down the hatches I guess.

Just received an email that Sunday's Core Conditioning classes (which Wren was signed up for along with Aedan) have been cancelled due to an impending hurricane.

These classes are held outside and even if the hurricane changes track, the equipment used needs to be secured and/or brought inside -- guess I should also plan on bringing my lighter equipment inside .

Just ordered a new heavy duty raincoat (my current one is probably 30 years old) and I doubt it will be here in time...yesterdays' weather event had me literally soaked to the skin even wearing it, before I reached the woods about 200' from the back door. The coat owes me nothing and has done a great job all these years so it will be rotated into a 'lesser' backyard rainstorm coat.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Stay safe. Sorry about the class. I saw that hurricane was heading to the northeast. I need to go check the tracking. We had TS Fred come through here on Tuesday and I was surprised one had so much wallop left up here in the mountains of North Carolina. I don’t think they are used to getting so many tornado warnings in these parts.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

diane0905 said:


> Stay safe. Sorry about the class. I saw that hurricane was heading to the northeast. I need to go check the tracking. We had TS Fred come through here on Tuesday and I was surprised one had so much wallop left up here in the mountains of North Carolina. I don’t think they are used to getting so many tornado warnings in these parts.


Mother Nature/Gaia is angry is all I can think ... I live on a mountain (well CT style mountain), the class is in it's valley .. Thanks, we'll hunker down. Not sure if I will be cancelling our obedience rental Sunday night , I'll be watching for weather updates ...

I am just in from grocery shopping so the dogs & I are all set foodwise ... now work .....


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

AmberSunrise said:


> Mother Nature/Gaia is angry is all I can think ... I live on a mountain (well CT style mountain), the class is in it's valley .. Thanks, we'll hunker down. Not sure if I will be cancelling our obedience rental Sunday night , I'll be watching for weather updates ...
> 
> I am just in from grocery shopping so the dogs & I are all set foodwise ... now work .....


Hopefully, not too angry. We had our first absence from class because of Fred. So glad I didn’t set off in that mess.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

diane0905 said:


> Hopefully, not too angry. We had our first absence from class because of Fred. So glad I didn’t set off in that mess.


Glad you are okay. Darn storm making us miss classes though!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today was different --- weather is crazy (Henri was downgraded to a TS) ; windy & very rainy. So I took it as an extra rest day and pretty much started letting Wren do her 'thing' within reason. No structure just free time with and without the other dogs.

Among other things, she discovered she can leap onto my bed (it is high) and while playing with my hair is not encouraged, aligning her back with mine was good (yeah I spent time hanging & reading & watching an NCIS bingathon), that she can can actually settle although not for long really, that she can play with her toys by herself even with the other dogs around (she usually invites them to tug or play bitey face games) and a lot of other things.

She is cute and at 6 months, time to start letting her have more freedom as she learns more about what is allowed and what is not (do NOT stand on my dishwasher door for example). The next few months as she navigates this is an allowable chewable and this is not (she has discovered both my biking shorts & sports bras as proudly brings me her prize -- undamaged but still not an allowable so they get swapped for an acceptable retrievable; she is amusingly deterrmined to crawl and finagle her way to what she wants) but as mentioned her early training has her bringing me her somewhat ill gotten gains rather than heading elsewhere with them, ahe is readily giving up anything in her mouth and offering them up to an extended hand.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

content deleted


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

content deleted


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

content deleted


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

content deleted


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And this morning 

Lil Wren was treated like a big girl! I woke around 3:30am and let the dogs out. Then I went back to bed (watch news etc) and just let her roam around the bedroom (with the door closed) with Finch & Aedan until actual get up for the day time of 5:00 -- she did very very well. No thievery, no biting, she has discovered from the bed she can look out of one of the windows and likes that... a lot... okay my head is there but she also learned standing on my head for a higher vantage point is not an allowable activity ... she licked my head & face after she was removed from it LOL She likes taking turns (well not so much the taking turns yet but she's getting better) with petting & snuggling time ...

Then the usual -- outing with Aedan & Finch, followed by outing with Brady & Finch, playtime in the yard, meal prep, breakfast etc etc


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

content deleted


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

If the tongue can reach.... (photo deleted)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

content & video deleted


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wren's doing great, she's such a pretty girl.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No classes this upcoming holiday weekend, so I just scheduled rentals for Sat & Mon -- hopefully my Sun rental is still on; the club is hosting a CDSP trial that is scheduled to end at 6p with my rental starting at 6:30. We shall see if my rental requests are approved.

I truly hope they are especially since we are really water logged (estimated 6-7 inches of rain in perhaps 12 hours) and most of the parks I train in are in lower areas...my backyard on the mountain is soggy! and I hear the pumps running across the street. I have obedience trials in a few weeks and of course lil Wren's training 

ETA according to the weather service 8.2 inches of rain...no wonder the ground is soggy and the sump pumps are busy ....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So today is a personal learning day  During my lunch break I watched 1/2 a webinar on applying Dog's Choice, eager patience and obvious non-coersion for building powerful waits... I seriously cannot WAIT to continue the webinar and start working with this -- Wren is pretty much heading toward adolescence and as I know, every tool I have will help see me through this upcoming phase 

This could be a LOT of fun as I have never actually applied these methods to stationary (and boring) activities with my dogs. I mean who knew waits could be purposely trained to be dynamic rather than just the slow process of your dog coming to realize a wait means fun activity to follow.

Referred to as the 'New' art & science of training the R+ way by an instructor I have the utmost respect for - I like it and I think Wren will too


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And this morning!! Oh Wren.

First outing and I usually just let the dogs do their thing as they do what dogs do in the early AM. I am out there but as long as I can see or hear them, they are pretty much free (once trained) to do their thing.

Coming into the house, I noticed Wren had a strange looking 'stick' in her mouth - now usually she drops her sticks before coming inside. Not this time, although she did drop it to get her treat. That was no stick! It was a mouse -- so I gathered it up with TP and flushed it!! Or rather tried to flush it. I did give a brief pause to think it was a big mouse but down it went. Maybe it was a rat?? Who knows? Luckily it was the back hall lav which is not used very often (it is cleaned more often than used if that gives an idea) -- it is now waiting for Paul to use the plunger and luckily did not overflow. Paul casually asked how that particular toilet got blocked and I had to fess up that it was my usual depository for field findings .....

I mean seriously, what else to do with them? I don't exactly throw them back outside or a retrieving game would be created, throwing them in the trash could result in dumpster diving and they could have ingested poison somewhere in their wanderings that I certainly don't want my dogs to ingest.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

AmberSunrise said:


> And this morning!! Oh Wren.
> 
> First outing and I usually just let the dogs do their thing as they do what dogs do in the early AM. I am out there but as long as I can see or hear them, they are pretty much free (once trained) to do their thing.
> 
> ...




Yuck.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Toilet is now clear 

Didn't even get that lecture about what does, and does not, belong in a toilet to be flushed


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wren went to a ring rental today (Sep 4th) and got to practice a few things ... yep she needs more exposure but she sure tries


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Starting to build on Ms Wren's understanding of wait, while building an explosive release (active wait) from the same wait. This will help in anything we may decide to do in the future: obedience, rally, agility etc


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The better part of valor sometimes ... is to back away.
Wren 6 months old deciding perhaps risking bopping her mama to get her ball back may not be a best choice Sep 10 2021


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Removing videos from Youtube but it may take some time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So I believe I am done deleting all videos and pictures in this thread. As such, this will be my final post to this thread.

If the remaining content is helpful or interesting to anyone, thank you for reading. 

For anyone who might consider any remaining postings in any way offensive please forgive me for sharing my joy on this thread, it won't happen again.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m sorry if something went on. I enjoyed your videos.


----------

